# Newbie



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello my name is Peter, I am 40 years old, been married for 12 years with two beautiful and wonderful kids. Looking forward to sharing life lessons with you all.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Ask mods to change username.

Welcome


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@[email protected]

Welcome! We look forward to your posts and getting to know you!

With that said, it's best to remain anonymous here on TAM because we talk about some very private things.

I would like to change your user name to something that is not you email address and not your real name. Please let me know what you'd like your username reset to.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Please work with @EleGirl in letting her know what username you'd like to use as one's anonymity is paramount here at TAM!

Welcome to the TAM Family ~ we're so very happy to have you sharing ideas with us! *


----------

